# الفراغ العاطفي



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*التلاعـــب بالمشـــــاعر*​ 
*جريمــــــه ..!!*
*يعاقب عليها القلب بالاعدام ألماً ..!!*​ 
*لماذا اصبحـــنا نتلاعب بمشاعر غيرنــا*
*استهزاءاً ...*
*انتقاماً ..*
*فراغاً ..لقتل الوقت ..!!*
*مرضاً نفسيا..!!*​ 



*1-استهـــزاءاً*



*فهذا من الكبائر في قاموس الحب*
*فالمشاعر لم تخلق لكي نستهزأ بها*
*ونستمتع بصدقهــا من الطرف الاخر*
*في حين اننــا لا نملك مثلــــها ..!!*
*فمن يضحك .. عليها*
*فاعذروني.. انه يضحك على نفســـه ..*
*لانــه انسان خالي من المشاعر .. والصدق .. والمنطق*
*اي انــــه تافــــــهه*
*ولو جلس الناس ليستمعوا اليــــه*
*فسيبصمـــون على ماقلتــــه بالعشــــرة ..*
*انه تافـــهه*​ 



*2- انتقامـــاً ..*


*لماذا نعاقب غيرنا على جريمه لم يرتكبها ..*
*لماذا نجعل الناس متشابهين في اعيننا ..*
*ألأن مشاعرنا قُتِلت يوماً ..*
*ام لان قاتلنا فـر بجلــده ..*
*أم لأننا اتصفـــــنا بصفــــات الانسان يوماً*​ 
*نصيحة :*
*لاتنتقم من غير قاتلك*
*واشكر قاتلك ..*
*فهو قد جعل منك انساناً*
*وفكره انتقامك جعلت منك .. (( ..... ))*
*اشكر قاتلك ..*
*لانه اظهر ماتخبأه من حنان وحب جميلين*
*اشكــره .. لانه جعل قلبك ينبض ..*
*اشكـــــره لانــه جعلك تشعر ..*
*اشكــــــــــره .. لانه جعلك مرهف الاحساس ..*
*وانســـى له ماصنـــع وآلمك .. وسامـــح ,,*
*لم اقل ارجــع لاحضانـــه .. فقط سامــــح ..!*
*وابغض نفســك .. فقد اخذتــها الى الحضيض بفكره الانتقام*​ 



*3-فراغاً ..*


*ألاننا اهملنا انفســنا*
*وجعلنا الفراغ مأوانـنا*
*نتسلى ببعضنا ..!*
*ألأننـــا مللنا الجلوس هكذا*
*لاشئ لنعمله .. ولا قصه لنسردها*
*نجعل من حياتنا قصـة .. مشاعرها واحداثها زائفه ..!*
*ألأننـــــــــا لم نثق بأنفســنا وقدراتــنا*
*وان بداخل كلاً منا .. مواهــب مدفونه*
*لو اخرجـــــها*
*لأنتصر على كل مختـــــــرع وكل مؤلـــف ومبـــدع ..!!*
*ألأننـــــا نرى انفســـنا صغاراً بحيث لا يسعـــنا المكان لمجاراتــــهم فيما فعلـــوا*
*نتلاعـــــــــــــب بأجمل مايملكه غيرنا (( قلبه )) ..!!*
*لا املك الا ان ارثى لحال هؤلاء ..!!*​
*4-مرضــــاً نفسيــــــاً
( وهو الشائـع )
*​ 
* 

شفاك الله .. ادعوها لك من كل قلبي
فأنت بحاجه لها ...!
ماذنـــــــــب من أحــبك وصانــــك واخلــص لك بمرضــــك المرير
ماذنب قلبـــه الذي اعتصره الألم ..
ماذنــب روحــه حينما هامــت بك ..
ماذنــــــب احلامـــه حينما جعلتـــك بطلاً لها ..
ماذنب امنياتــــــه .. حينما جعلتــك خليلاً لها ..
ماذنب وقتــــه .. حينما قضــــاه معــــــك .. ولأجلك
ولم يخدم نفسه به ..
ماذنــــــب احساســــــه حينما اصبح طفلاً رضيعاً بين يديك
ماذنــــــــــــــــــــب كل ذلك .. 
ذنبهم انك مريض نفسي ..!!
هذا ذنبك ..
فـــ باب العلاج مفتــــوح
دع ـــــونا ندعـــــوا لــــــــه
فهو بأمس الحاجــــــه لهذا الدعــــاء​​*​

*ودا يعتبر مرض نفسي *
*ويسمي بالفراغ العاطفي *
*والاحساس بالاحتياج لمن يهتم به ويحسه بالحنان*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله عليكى يا ميرو مووضوع فى الجون بجد احيكى عليه ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2008)

نصيحة :
لاتنتقم من غير قاتلك 
طبعا" لا ذنب له
واشكر قاتلك ..
فهو قد جعل منك انساناً
وبالتالي منحك السلام الداخي
وفكره انتقامك جعلت منك .. (( ..... ))
جزارا" قاتلا"
اشكر قاتلك ..
هذا ما قاله السيد
لانه اظهر ماتخبأه من حنان وحب جميلين
اشكــره .. لانه جعل قلبك ينبض ..
اشكـــــره لانــه جعلك تشعر ..
اشكــــــــــره .. لانه جعلك مرهف الاحساس .. 
وانســـى له ماصنـــع وآلمك .. وسامـــح ,,
انما اخذره.......
لم اقل ارجــع لاحضانـــه .. فقط سامــــح ..!
بالسماح تنال الراحة  النفسية والروحية ولو دققت ستلمسها
وابغض نفســك .. فقد اخذتــها الى الحضيض بفكره الانتقام
يعني زي البقرة بعد ما تدينا الحليب ثم تروح ضاربة وعاء الحليب وبح.... حليب..

موضوع اروع من الروعة اخت *mero_engel*
وكله جميل انما سامحينا  اخترت المقطع دة فقط
طبعا" هو انا هاعمل موضوع جديد
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​
 ​


----------



## Kiril (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد ان الفراغ العاطفي نتيجة لاهمال الاسرة و عدم اظهار حبهم لابنائهم
فيتجهوا الي البحث عن الحب خارجا و يقعون في حب اي شخص يعطيهم ادني اهتمام و احيانا تؤدي الي ماسي
و البعض يتجهون الي الانطواء و ادمان بعض الاشياء مثل الكمبيوتر و الانترنت


----------



## وليم تل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ميرو انجل
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> الله عليكى يا ميرو مووضوع فى الجون بجد احيكى عليه ​


* اي خدمه يا فندم*
*ميرسي حبيبتي *
*نورتي موضوعي يا مرنون *
*ربنا معاكي *​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> نصيحة :
> 
> لاتنتقم من غير قاتلك
> طبعا" لا ذنب له
> ...


* انا اللي بشكرك يا كليم علي الاضافه الرائعه *
*وتشبيهاتك القويه*
*وماله لو تعمل موضوع جديد*
*بالعكس هيبقي شي جميل *
*ميرسي ليك يا كليمو *
*نورت الموضوع بمروك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع يا ميرو
تسلم ايديك يا جميل
وربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا ميرو بجد موضوع يجنن 
شكرا ليكي يا عسل *


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع فى قمه الروووووعه يا ميرو 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> اعتقد ان الفراغ العاطفي نتيجة لاهمال الاسرة و عدم اظهار حبهم لابنائهم
> فيتجهوا الي البحث عن الحب خارجا و يقعون في حب اي شخص يعطيهم ادني اهتمام و احيانا تؤدي الي ماسي
> و البعض يتجهون الي الانطواء و ادمان بعض الاشياء مثل الكمبيوتر و الانترنت


* اااااكيد انا مقتنعه تماما بالكلام دا *
*ودا من الاسباب الاساسيه اللي بتؤدي للحالات الاربعه اللي بنتكلم عليها*
*ميرسي يا كيرو علي مشاركتك الجميله*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ميرو انجل
> 
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


*مرورك الاروع يا وليم *
*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميله *
*وتشجيعك الدائم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ابو الغطس (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلأأأأأأأأ انا استفت كثير


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا مور انجل 
بس تعرفي فية ناس بتعمل علاقة بس علشان عاوزة تعيش احساس الحب  فقط
ومش بيهمها بقة اية اللي هيحصل للطرف التاني من جرح والم لما يحب ينهي القصة
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

لا تلعب بعواطف الغير لانك تدمر قلب الاخر وتستهزاء به اشد استهزاء والعب بالعواطف والمشاعر يدفع للكدب الذى  ينهينا الرب يسوع عنة فقوله (لا تكدب) ولكن يجب ان نتحصن بالقراءة فالانجيل لان فيه حب ووداعة


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ومضوع رغب كونه جميل لا انه شديد الاهميه


----------



## ابو الغطس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلأأأا رائع يا ابو مادنا


----------



## فونتالولو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك ميرو 
 بجد موضوع تحفه مرسي ليك بجد*


----------



## sara23 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_ماذنـــــــــب من أحــبك وصانــــك واخلــص لك بمرضــــك المرير
ماذنب قلبـــه الذي اعتصره الألم ..
ماذنــب روحــه حينما هامــت بك ..
ماذنــــــب احلامـــه حينما جعلتـــك بطلاً لها ..
ماذنب امنياتــــــه .. حينما جعلتــك خليلاً لها ..
ماذنب وقتــــه .. حينما قضــــاه معــــــك .. ولأجلك
ولم يخدم نفسه به ..
ماذنــــــب احساســــــه حينما اصبح طفلاً رضيعاً بين يديك
ماذنــــــــــــــــــــب كل ذلك .. 
​__اولا الموضوع جامد جدا بجد تسلم ايدك عليه بس عندى سوال
 ايه اللى يحصل لوكان البعد عن الشخص ده لمصلحته ولمصلحتى؟؟؟؟ 
حتى لو كان هو مش شايف كده
بس ده نتيجه لثقتى ان مشاعره دى مش هتوصل لطريق فى النهايه.
​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا يا ميرو تسلم ايدك​


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> موضوع رائع يا ميرو
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا جميل
> 
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك​


* مرورك الاجمل يا نيفو *
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## meraa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رووعة يا ميرو
 تسلم ايدك يا قمر ​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا ميرو بجد موضوع يجنن *
> *شكرا ليكي يا عسل *



*ميرسي اووي حبيبتي علي وقك وكلامك الجميل*
*ميرسي ليكي علي مرورك الجميل*
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى قمه الروووووعه يا ميرو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ...


* ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل دا يا كوكو *
*وتشجيعك الدائم *
*نورت الموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## eriny roro (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل وفعلا فى ناس كتير بيعانوا من الفراغ العاطفى
شكرا ليكى


----------



## SALVATION (4 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع مهم جدا ميرو وبيفتح مواضيع كتييير للمناقشة
حقيقى اين ضمائرنا لاستغلال مشاعر الاخرين وما هيه اهداف استغلال المشاعر؟؟؟؟
ميرسى كتييير ميرو على الموضوع
مشكووووووره كتيييير




​​_


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو الغطس قال:


> فعلأأأأأأأأ انا استفت كثير


 
*دي حاجه تسعدني طبعا *
*واشكر ربنا اني قدمت استفاده *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا مور انجل​*
> *بس تعرفي فية ناس بتعمل علاقة بس علشان عاوزة تعيش احساس الحب فقط*
> *ومش بيهمها بقة اية اللي هيحصل للطرف التاني من جرح والم لما يحب ينهي القصة*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك *​


* اعتقد انه الشخص دا في نظري يا راجع ليسوع *
*بيبقي انسان مستهتر *
*لانه مش عارف هو عايز ايه*
*ومش حاطط هدف قدامه انه اخره اللي بعمله دا ايه *
*لانه لو فعلا بيحب من قلبه هيفكر ميه مره قبل ما يجرح الشخص اللي بيحبه نهايه قصتهم دي هل ممكن تسبب الجرح ولا لا*

*ميرسي اووي علي مشاركتك الفعاله *
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مينا فوزى كامل قال:


> ومضوع رغب كونه جميل لا انه شديد الاهميه


 


مينا فوزى كامل قال:


> لا تلعب بعواطف الغير لانك تدمر قلب الاخر وتستهزاء به اشد استهزاء والعب بالعواطف والمشاعر يدفع للكدب الذى ينهينا الرب يسوع عنة فقوله (لا تكدب) ولكن يجب ان نتحصن بالقراءة فالانجيل لان فيه حب ووداعة


 

*ميرسي ليك يا مينا *
*وميرسي علي رايك الجميل ومشاركتك المتميزه*
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *تعيش ايدك ميرو *
> *بجد موضوع تحفه مرسي ليك بجد*


 

*ميرسي ليكي انتي حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل *
*واتمني فعلا انه الموضوع يكون عجبكم*
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميروووووووووو بجد موضوع رائع جدااااااااااا تسلم ايديك و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ابو الغطس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

هاىىىىى ازيك يا عمدة  يا ابو مادونا عمك


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _ماذنـــــــــب من أحــبك وصانــــك واخلــص لك بمرضــــك المرير​_
> _ماذنب قلبـــه الذي اعتصره الألم .._
> _ماذنــب روحــه حينما هامــت بك .._
> _ماذنــــــب احلامـــه حينما جعلتـــك بطلاً لها .._
> ...


 
*يبقي في الوقت دا *
*افضل حل البعد والانفصال *
*لانه في الوقت دا بيكون لهدف افضل وواقعي مش مجرد تسليه وانتهت *

*ميرسي اووي يا ساره علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ابو الغطس (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*ابو الغطس*

:download:فعلأأأأأأأأأأأأ موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا يا ميرو تسلم ايدك​


* ميرسي ليكي يا كوكي *
*علي مرورك الجميل*
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*
*ومبروك العضويه المباركه *​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

meraa قال:


> موضوع رووعة يا ميرو
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر ​


* ميرسي يا ميرا علي ردك الجميل *
*نورتي الموضوع يا سكر بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> الموضوع جميل وفعلا فى ناس كتير بيعانوا من الفراغ العاطفى
> شكرا ليكى


* ميرسي يا ايريني يا قمر *
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع مهم جدا ميرو وبيفتح مواضيع كتييير للمناقشة​
> حقيقى اين ضمائرنا لاستغلال مشاعر الاخرين وما هيه اهداف استغلال المشاعر؟؟؟؟
> ميرسى كتييير ميرو على الموضوع
> مشكووووووره كتيييير
> ...


* ميرسي ليكي يا توني *
*افتح يا باشا باب المناقشه *
*وانا معاك *
*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## ابو الغطس (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم على المواضيع الجديدة بركة القديسين معكم


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ميروووووووووو بجد موضوع رائع جدااااااااااا تسلم ايديك و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


 
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *
*ويبارك حياتك *
*نورتي يا بنت العذرا الموضوع*
​


----------



## mero_engel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو الغطس قال:


> اشكركم على المواضيع الجديدة بركة القديسين معكم


 
*ميرسي ليك كتير *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------

